# Trucking School



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Seems like the time to jump the rideshare ship is almost here for me. I just enrolled in a trucking school. It's never too late, right? 

If all goes well and I can figure out how to double clutch through 10 gears, please DMV examiners and not drive my semi like I do my Uber car, I'll be saying "Bye, bye" to rideshare pretty soon (Ok, maybe a few months since my dumbass is going to fail a few times).

Never stop looking for a way out, fellow ants!


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Yeah I hear truckers are in bigger and bigger demand.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Never stop looking for a way out, fellow ants!


Amen Brother.
Glad to hear you have an escape plan. 
I formulated mine about six months after I started with Uber.
Made some adjustments along the way, but it finally paid off.
Believe it or not, most of the 'adjustments' I made were in my _own head._
Make a plan. 
Keep your ears and eyes open - don't be afraid to jump (how could it be any worse?)


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Ideal for me would be a part time trucking company that trains you on the job.

Most of them require a full time commitment though.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Good Luck @Pax Collector ....

While some guys are trying to find better paying jobs, I am actually trying to concoct a plan of getting my boss to agree for me to go part time, work just 3 days a week. Not because I want to try daytime U/L (we have plenty of ants for that), it is so that I can get back into being a field auditor again (contract). It paid hella better money back in the day but I had to give it because my wife got laid off and she was insurance provider for the family. Now that she is back in her district, I can start to look for more freelance work again. Sitting in an office all day is boring....


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Amen Brother.
> Glad to hear you have an escape plan.
> I formulated mine about six months after I started with Uber.
> Made some adjustments along the way, but it finally paid off.
> ...


Thank you so much. Couldn't have said it any better. 



Merc7186 said:


> Good Luck


I appreciate it :smiles:



corniilius said:


> Ideal for me would be a part time trucking company that trains you on the job.
> 
> Most of them require a full time commitment though.


Yeah, the "On the job" trucking companies would need a full time commitment and at least a year of working for them. I found it to be best to simply go to school independently.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> Seems like the time to jump the rideshare ship is almost here for me. I just enrolled in a trucking school. It's never too late, right?
> 
> If all goes well and I can figure out how to double clutch through 10 gears, please DMV examiners and not drive my semi like I do my Uber car, I'll be saying "Bye, bye" to rideshare pretty soon (Ok, maybe a few months since my dumbass is going to fail a few times).
> 
> Never stop looking for a way out, fellow ants!


My pop drove long haul for 20 years. You can make decent money $50-80k if your are willing to be put 40+ weeks a year.

Dry vans are easiest, but they pay the least.

Hazardous/oversized loads pay more but require additional qualifications and are more dangerous.

Flatbeds pay in between, but tarping/load shifting can be a pain. I've seen more than a few people with serious injuries when a clamp bar slipped and wacked them.

There are a lot of terrible companies, but if you find a good one, you will do alright.

I consider it from time to time, but make too much at my day job (which I hate).


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Matt Uterak said:


> My pop drove long haul for 20 years. You can make decent money $50-80k if your are willing to be put 40+ weeks a year.
> 
> Dry vans are easiest, but they pay the least.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips :smiles:


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Good luck @Pax Collector 
That's the right move.

Gonna miss you. 
Once you get in I know you'll be gone from here for good since you can't do both because of the DOT hours regulations.

So enjoy us while you still got us!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Seems like the time to jump the rideshare ship is almost here for me. I just enrolled in a trucking school. It's never too late, right?
> 
> If all goes well and I can figure out how to double clutch through 10 gears, please DMV examiners and not drive my semi like I do my Uber car, I'll be saying "Bye, bye" to rideshare pretty soon (Ok, maybe a few months since my dumbass is going to fail a few times).
> 
> Never stop looking for a way out, fellow ants!


I have 9 years driving a CDL-A with every endorsement, hazmat, and clearances from Homeland Security and TSA. Good luck.....I left the game for college but still hold my CDL.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I have 9 years driving a CDL-A with every endorsement, hazmat, and clearances from Homeland Security and TSA. Good luck.....I left the game for college but still hold my CDL.


That's awesome! Thank you :smiles:



Cableguynoe said:


> Good luck @Pax Collector
> That's the right move.
> 
> Gonna miss you.
> ...


Thanks @Cableguynoe !

Even then, I'll still keep in touch with my UP family every now and then lol


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Good luck PC. Let us know what it’s like on the outside.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Seems like the time to jump the rideshare ship is almost here for me. I just enrolled in a trucking school. It's never too late, right?
> 
> If all goes well and I can figure out how to double clutch through 10 gears, please DMV examiners and not drive my semi like I do my Uber car, I'll be saying "Bye, bye" to rideshare pretty soon (Ok, maybe a few months since my dumbass is going to fail a few times).
> 
> Never stop looking for a way out, fellow ants!


Drove for almost either years... Anything you're wondering feel free to ask


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Good luck PC. Let us know what it's like on the outside.


Thank you @1.5xorbust , definitely will.



Juggalo9er said:


> Drove for almost either years... Anything you're wondering feel free to ask


You bet. Thanks.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Good luck PC. Let us know what it's like on the outside.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 302486


It's not a farewell just yet, although the "Going to a better place" part is right lol


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Matt Uterak said:


> My pop drove long haul for 20 years. You can make decent money $50-80k if your are willing to be put 40+ weeks a year.
> 
> Dry vans are easiest, but they pay the least.
> 
> ...


What are some of the better schools?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

If you can get @Rakos to join you, you can be a TV show


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Let's start a team of former ride share ants.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Seems like the time to jump the rideshare ship is almost here for me. I just enrolled in a trucking school. It's never too late, right?
> 
> If all goes well and I can figure out how to double clutch through 10 gears, please DMV examiners and not drive my semi like I do my Uber car, I'll be saying "Bye, bye" to rideshare pretty soon (Ok, maybe a few months since my dumbass is going to fail a few times).
> 
> Never stop looking for a way out, fellow ants!


You will make good money. Lots of Somalians and Sudanese, and some own trucking companies. I gave one ride to a Sudanese guy recently, who clears over 6k /month easy, but that is not his truck. Your own 18 wheeler, easy 100k plus. Shortage of truckers all over . This guy was deactivated by Uber due to low ratings and complaints from pax ...you will do way better than him for sure.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

If you think rideshare blows, you will be in for a rude awakening with a class A CDL. You have NO idea what you're getting into. If you have any friends or family members that are over the road truckers, go on a 2-4 week journey with them. If after that ordeal you still think you want tp pursue a CDL, then make an appointment with a Psychologist right away. If you still have a desire to truck, you don't need to learn to double clutch as some major trucking companies use automatic transmissions (US XPRESS) because the younger generation cannot figure double clutch let alone single clutch. 
Good luck. Really man, good luck.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Best advice I can give... Almost any company that hires you with no experience is probably not worth staying with in the long run


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> It's not a farewell just yet, although the "Going to a better place" part is right lol


Trucking hours aren't Antly hours. Lets see of you still have that Time to be here.

70 hour work weeks my man!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Trucking hours aren't Antly hours. Lets see of you still have that Time to be here.
> 
> 70 hour work weeks my man!


It doesn't take 15 minutes to fuel...
Unloading is logged as 30 minutes regardless of how long it takes as your allowed to enter the sleeper the rest the time..
I averaged $1300 a week take home


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Truckers can only drive certain number of hours... one reason they don't like going to New York...traffic jam cost them $$$


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

mbd said:


> Truckers can only drive certain number of hours... one reason they don't like going to New York...traffic jam cost them $$$


In almost eight years I never once went to New York City... Any city isn't bad as long as you plan right


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Seems like the time to jump the rideshare ship is almost here for me. I just enrolled in a trucking school. It's never too late, right?
> 
> If all goes well and I can figure out how to double clutch through 10 gears, please DMV examiners and not drive my semi like I do my Uber car, I'll be saying "Bye, bye" to rideshare pretty soon (Ok, maybe a few months since my dumbass is going to fail a few times).
> 
> Never stop looking for a way out, fellow ants!


Earning potential in the trucking business is really good. When times get rough, remember that there are college grads who took out a crazy amount of student loans who make less than what you will make or even worse, unemployed.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

BigBadJohn said:


> Good luck. Really man, good luck.


Thank you!

If all fails, I can always go back to rideshare, right? :biggrin:


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> In almost eight years I never once went to New York City... Any city isn't bad as long as you plan right


If you are an employee and not an owner operator, it is forced dispatch and you lose all control of where and when you go. Driving a tractor trailer thru hundreds of miles in blizzards, floods, ice, tornadoes are just part job.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I just got my CDL Monday and I’m officially employed by the trucking company 

I don’t think I’ll ever go back, if not for any other reason, I’m not sure rideshare will be around in ten years or whenever I would be in the market to come back.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> I just got my CDL Monday and I'm officially employed by the trucking company
> 
> I don't think I'll ever go back, if not for any other reason, I'm not sure rideshare will be around in ten years or whenever I would be in the market to come back.


Class A or B, other endorsements?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

BigBadJohn said:


> If you are an employee and not an owner operator, it is forced dispatch and you lose all control of where and when you go. Driving a tractor trailer thru hundreds of miles in blizzards, floods, ice, tornadoes are just part job.


I've never once in six companies saw forced dispatch.....

This includes, mind you they may have changed or went out of business
Swift
Pgt
Ford
West side transport
Some company I can't remember out of deckerville Michigan, they went out of business
John veriha trucking... Awesome company


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

NOOOOOO!!!!!! Say it ain’t so!!! 

I’ve enjoyed your posts a lot during the short time I’ve been here, so hopefully you’ll keep entertaining us from one of the truck stops out there while taking a break.

Lots of work out there, fo’ sho’! Nice sign-in bonuses, too. Are you planning to do OTR or just local? Gonna have to work quite a lot of hours for good pay, though. Good luck!


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Maybe he can update us with new threads on the good and the bad side of trucking. I’m curious to learn more about it even though I’m not interested in doing it. All I know is that they have high turn overs but from a financial point of view, it makes sense. Some of these companies even pay you while you earn your licence.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> NOOOOOO!!!!!! Say it ain't so!!!
> 
> I've enjoyed your posts a lot during the short time I've been here, so hopefully you'll keep entertaining us from one of the truck stops out there while taking a break.
> 
> Lots of work out there, fo' sho'! Nice sign-in bonuses, too. Are you planning to do OTR or just local? Gonna have to work quite a lot of hours for good pay, though. Good luck!


I'm glad you got to enjoy my posts. I'll be around as much as I can since I'm almost addicted to this forum lol

As far as OTR or local, most likely local for a bit. If OTR is what it takes to get some experience, I'm all for it.



HotUberMess said:


> I just got my CDL Monday and I'm officially employed by the trucking company :smiles:
> 
> I don't think I'll ever go back, if not for any other reason, I'm not sure rideshare will be around in ten years or whenever I would be in the market to come back.


Congrats!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> I'm glad you got to enjoy my posts. I'll be around as much as I can since I'm almost addicted to this forum lol
> 
> As far as OTR or local, most likely local for a bit. If OTR is what it takes to get some experience, I'm all for it.
> 
> ...


Most, not all local jobs want otr experience.... Ironically if you're local and try and go otr they will say you need retrained


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> It doesn't take 15 minutes to fuel...
> Unloading is logged as 30 minutes regardless of how long it takes as your allowed to enter the sleeper the rest the time..
> I averaged $1300 a week take home


70 hours and they work you to death. Usually you're too exhausted to do nothing but eat and sleep. I did 1 year OTR all US continental. The ice roads in Canada, then 8 years local intermodal for JB Hunt. 13 to 14 hour work days plus 1 1/2 hour commute to the terminal for my day cab. My whole life was trucking.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> I'm glad you got to enjoy my posts. I'll be around as much as I can since I'm almost addicted to this forum lol
> 
> As far as OTR or local, most likely local for a bit. If OTR is what it takes to get some experience, I'm all for it.
> 
> ...


Try to learn About dispatching freights. Last year, gave ride to one smoking hot Philippines lady... she said she gave out freights to the drivers , i.e. They take the freight if they want it , and she makes commissions from the freight. 500-600$ working weekends from home.
Obviously being hot helps her with the male truck drivers. She worked for a ex trucker .


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

mbd said:


> Try to learn sAbout dispatching freights. Last year, gave ride to one smoking hot Philippines lady... she said she gave out freights to the drivers , i.e. They take the freight if they want it , and she makes commissions from the freight. 500-600$ working weekends from home.
> Obviously being hot helps her with the male truck drivers. She worked for a ex trucker .


Brokering is the title you're looking for


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> 70 hours and they work you to death. Usually you're too exhausted to do nothing but eat and sleep. I did 1 year OTR all US continental. The ice roads in Canada, then 8 years local intermodal for JB Hunt. 13 to 14 hour work days plus 1 1/2 hour commute to the terminal for my day cab. My whole life was trucking.


I've heard intermodal is tough and heard JB Hunt is terrible to work for.. what about other companies?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Brokering...Yes, and being hot helps with the truckers ? On the phone, but I am sure they have her pic


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

Gratz to you papi. 
I've enrolled into CDL school two weeks ago. Passed pre-trip and parking. On Saturday is my last driving test, and I'm getting my CDL. Rush class costed me $2000.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Brokering is the title you're looking for


Just do brokering with ex uber drivers from this forum. Split the profits 50/50


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Seems like the time to jump the rideshare ship is almost here for me. I just enrolled in a trucking school. It's never too late, right?
> 
> If all goes well and I can figure out how to double clutch through 10 gears, please DMV examiners and not drive my semi like I do my Uber car, I'll be saying "Bye, bye" to rideshare pretty soon (Ok, maybe a few months since my dumbass is going to fail a few times).
> 
> Never stop looking for a way out, fellow ants!


Best of luck, you will make it and it will pay off nicely. This Uber/Lyft thing is coming to a bitter end for many drivers with ever shrinking pay. Also, autonomous cars are around the corner and will be here sooner than we think. It's inevitable. The solitude of driving a truck is a gift compared to dealing with riders. Keep us updated. Drive safe.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> Best of luck, you will make it and it will pay off nicely. This Uber/Lyft thing is coming to a bitter end for many drivers with ever shrinking pay. Also, autonomous cars are around the corner and will be here sooner than we think. It's inevitable. The solitude of driving a truck is a gift compared to dealing with riders. Keep us updated. Drive safe.


Thank you, old man 

The golden days of this gig are over like you said. It was time for me to find an exit plan. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Self driving trucks are coming soon too. I hear some truckers are worried about that. But maybe you can uberXXXXXL rides with your semi. But seriously...all the best. You have been a very helpful voice of reason around here.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Zaarc said:


> Self driving trucks are coming soon too. I hear some truckers are worried about that. But maybe you can uberXXXXXL rides with your semi. But seriously...all the best. You have been a very helpful voice of reason around here.


Thank you, and I doubt truckers would be completely replaced by machines any time soon.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

My Dad was very successful at it when he went back. In less than 10 years he went from in the hole to retired, semi comfortably. Not rich, but mostly comfy.

One thing I could pass on from him, if you're going to buy your own truck, find a niche. He was a hot shotter for the oil patch. He got a single axle with an oversized engine and drive train and a reinforced frame. So he was able to pull more than all the other single axles without having to charge as much as the other double axles. A perfect middle. He was in constant demand.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Seems like the time to jump the rideshare ship is almost here for me. I just enrolled in a trucking school. It's never too late, right?


Best of luck.

I say this with somewhat mixed feelings because I regularly enjoy your posts, so, as others have said, I'll miss them, but I have to express my respect to a man with a plan -- particularly if the plan is a route out of this rideshare lunacy. There's nothing even remotely approximating "security" in driving for Uber or Lyft. Anyone who is planning on doing this in the long run is putting him or herself in a very precarious position.

You're wise to find a way out on your own terms, and on your own timetable. Hope everything works out for you!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Seems like the time to jump the rideshare ship is almost here for me. I just enrolled in a trucking school. It's never too late, right?
> 
> If all goes well and I can figure out how to double clutch through 10 gears, please DMV examiners and not drive my semi like I do my Uber car, I'll be saying "Bye, bye" to rideshare pretty soon (Ok, maybe a few months since my dumbass is going to fail a few times).
> 
> Never stop looking for a way out, fellow ants!


Well, remember your friends here, ya old trucker.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Best of luck.
> 
> I say this with somewhat mixed feelings because I regularly enjoy your posts, so, as others have said, I'll miss them, but I have to express my respect to a man with a plan -- particularly if the plan is a route out of this rideshare lunacy. There's nothing even remotely approximating "security" in driving for Uber or Lyft. Anyone who is planning on doing this in the long run is putting him or herself in a very precarious position.
> 
> You're wise to find a way out on your own terms, and on your own timetable. Hope everything works out for you!


Thank you for your kind words @JohnnyBravo836 .



The Gift of Fish said:


> Well, remember your friends here, ya old trucker.


How can I ever forget ya'll! Lol


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> I just enrolled in a trucking school.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Seems like the time to jump the rideshare ship is almost here for me. I just enrolled in a trucking school. It's never too late, right?
> 
> If all goes well and I can figure out how to double clutch through 10 gears, please DMV examiners and not drive my semi like I do my Uber car, I'll be saying "Bye, bye" to rideshare pretty soon (Ok, maybe a few months since my dumbass is going to fail a few times).
> 
> Never stop looking for a way out, fellow ants!


nothing ventured, nothing gained
Hopefully, you'll be a motivator for others vacillating on the fence.

? Uber's a bridge ?not a home ?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

bonum exactoris said:


> nothing ventured, nothing gained
> Hopefully, you'll be a motivator for others vacillating on the fence.
> Uber is a bridge ?


Definitely. It has served it's purpose, but sadly, it's time to move on.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

mbd said:


> Just do brokering with ex uber drivers from this forum. Split the profits 50/50


Let them use your profile....


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

I seriously considered Truck driving recently.

At my Profession, for the last 6+ Yrs I've Grossed 6 figures and 20% into the 2nd digit of them- you can figure it out. 
There is really no big expenses that the company doesn't pick up too.
I'm 'inbetween' jobs atm, and started driving Uber only. Even kicking a$$, I still can't match my usual income however.

I'd like to Drive trucks, when I retire however too.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> I've heard intermodal is tough and heard JB Hunt is terrible to work for.. what about other companies?


Yes JB Hunt is mostly drop and hook. So I was picking up and dropping off 20 trailers a day. No hydraulic 5th wheel. All hand cranking fully loaded shipping containers ( Intermodal truck/rail.)

Loads that you'd have to slide your tandoms half an hour and slide the 5th wheel just to barely be legal. They'd send you to a live unload like Kroger or Wal-Mart 3 hours before your shift is up. Those companies are notorious for their 5+ hour live unloads.

Other companies I worked for was CRST Van Expedited, ( Dry Van, Curtain Van.)CRST Malone ( flatbed.) Carlisle Transport (Ice Roads / flatbed.) Schneider Regional (Automotive dealerships) and JB Hunt local Intermodal.

Here's a couple of my trucks










I backed this into my dead end street at 3:30 am when I had a 12 hour wait til the shipper opened. My neighbors woke up to see this monster in front of my house and the neighbor's.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Seems like the time to jump the rideshare ship is almost here for me. I just enrolled in a trucking school. It's never too late, right?
> 
> If all goes well and I can figure out how to double clutch through 10 gears, please DMV examiners and not drive my semi like I do my Uber car, I'll be saying "Bye, bye" to rideshare pretty soon (Ok, maybe a few months since my dumbass is going to fail a few times).
> 
> Never stop looking for a way out, fellow ants!


If I were younger I'd be doing this in a heartbeat!

Best of luck and keep us informed on your progress.


----------



## IndyUL (Jan 21, 2019)

I drove a truck for 6 years and have been a driver manager (dispatcher) for the last year. 

The best piece of advice I can give you to be successful as an over the road driver is to manage your time well, keep your PTA updated, keep the left door shut and make friends with your DM. 

It's easy to be successful, but it's equally easy to be very unsuccessful at this job.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Watch out for the SoCal port trucker exploitation:

https://www.usatoday.com/pages/inte...ebt-worked-past-exhaustion-left-with-nothing/


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> If I were younger I'd be doing this in a heartbeat!
> 
> Best of luck and keep us informed on your progress.


Thank you! Will do :smiles:


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Seems like the time to jump the rideshare ship is almost here for me. I just enrolled in a trucking school. It's never too late, right?
> 
> If all goes well and I can figure out how to double clutch through 10 gears, please DMV examiners and not drive my semi like I do my Uber car, I'll be saying "Bye, bye" to rideshare pretty soon (Ok, maybe a few months since my dumbass is going to fail a few times).
> 
> Never stop looking for a way out, fellow ants!


I keep thinking its CDL time.....


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Definitely. It has served it's purpose, but sadly, it's time to move on.


Change is GOOD!
Worse case, u do uber PT in ur Kenworth


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

"Uber is a bridge, not a home" 
Best quote ever!!! Who said that, I can't find it anymore. I won't forget this one. Thank you.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DollarFree said:


> Watch out for the SoCal port trucker exploitation:
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/pages/inte...ebt-worked-past-exhaustion-left-with-nothing/


This makes Uber/Lyft look like the Fairy Godmother!

Not uncommon in the transportation industry, though. When I was a motorcycle courier it was common for companies to rent motorcycles to couriers, and then make the couriers pay for parts and maintenance on the company-owned motorcycles. It would be like renting a car from Enterprise and they gave you a bill for an oil change and tyres when you return the car.


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

Walmart is starting drivers at $90K. Go for it, you’ll be great!


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> I just got my CDL Monday and I'm officially employed by the trucking company
> 
> I don't think I'll ever go back, if not for any other reason, I'm not sure rideshare will be around in ten years or whenever I would be in the market to come back.


Congratulations!
Please give us an update on your new gig some time.
I'm contemplating on obtaining one as well.
Any good schools you would recommend?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Wal-Mart and Costco are the golden jobs for local and OTR drivers. Problem is they won't even look at you unless you have over 5 years experience. Whatever you do though......stay away from any trucking company that refers to their type of service as LTL.

This means you will be driving a set of doubles and loading and unloading your freight all day every day. JB Hunt may be a shithole, but I'd go back to them in a second before I ever work for an LTL company. This is LTL



















Basically if you see a set of doubles or tripples, run the opposite way. Get all your endorsements....I have all mine, get a HazMat if you get anything.....but don't seek a job in hauling "Wiggle Wagons." ( doubles -tripples.)

Also if you choose a tanker job, your trucking school will tell you about baffles, and why you want to choose a gasoline tanker over a food hauling tanker.

This was the union job I was aspiring for with my coming on 10 years experience before I quit and walked away from it all.









I still have my enhanced CDL-A, with hazmat, doubles-tripples, and tanker. I have a TWIC card as well. My hazmat, my DOT physical, and my fingerprinting for my TWIC card all come up for renewal this spring and I will pay that $750. It costs for all of that myself. I will never let go of my CDL. I worked too hard and too long for it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Noooooooo! ? ? We've become buds and now this?! 

Seriously, congratulations. I have been considering this route myself. Can't beat the pay but I'm worried about my wife being alone for very long with her issues. And it would be long haul or nothing for me. 

Please keep us posted! I would be honored if you sent me a message with details on how you decided on this path and suggestions. 

Drive safely, buddy. Don't work for Swift ?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Noooooooo! ? ? We've become buds and now this?!
> 
> Seriously, congratulations. I have been considering this route myself. Can't beat the pay but I'm worried about my wife being alone for very long with her issues. And it would be long haul or nothing for me.
> 
> ...


What is wrong with Swift?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

2Cents said:


> What is wrong with Swift?


I've heard stories. It seems to be a trucking meme


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

What's a good one to start with?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

2Cents said:


> What's a good one to start with?


Good question. @Pax Collector ?

Swift seems to hire drivers.. Swiftly. But from what I understand, training isn't the best with them.

Should I take that path, I would prefer to train with an independent school rather than a company. But I am intrigued by Walmart.


----------



## IndyUL (Jan 21, 2019)

Definitely train with an independent company. Stay away from Swift, CSRT & CR England (especially). Each of them have a bad record with trainee's. I'm not even impressed with my own companies training program. My first driving job was in 1992 with a smaller company in Western Illinois. New drivers went out with a trainer for 4 weeks and after that with another trainee for 4 weeks. 

Walmart is a good company to work for, but as Lisetti said, you have to have at least 5 years of OTR experience to work for them. My company is a contractor for Walmart. Our company drivers who are able to work the Walmart project are paid a straight $250 per day. Lease drivers are paid $700 per day. Not a bad gig if you can get it. 

I run a board of lease drivers and owner operators. They are the closest I can compare to an U/L driver. 1099 I/C, making payments on the truck, maintenance costs and expenses are all on them. They are required to have a maintenance escrow account either their own or with the company and they have to think like a business.

Those that can operate effectively can make good money ($2500-$3500 weekly after expenses). Those that operate with the wrong mindset tend to fail fast. 

Company drivers who can keep the left door closed, stay to a strict DOT 10 hour break and manage their clock can earn $1000-$1500 per week pretty easily, and the majority of the expenses are paid by the company (ie. scales, fuel, maintenance)

PM me and I'll tell you who I work for, we have a very good program if you are smart and make the system work for you.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

BigBadJohn said:


> If you think rideshare blows, you will be in for a rude awakening with a class A CDL. You have NO idea what you're getting into. If you have any friends or family members that are over the road truckers, go on a 2-4 week journey with them. If after that ordeal you still think you want tp pursue a CDL, then make an appointment with a Psychologist right away. If you still have a desire to truck, you don't need to learn to double clutch as some major trucking companies use automatic transmissions (US XPRESS) because the younger generation cannot figure double clutch let alone single clutch.
> Good luck. Really man, good luck.


The auto transmission gets better mpg in the rigs now. That's the reason the industry is switching to automatic.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm seriously contemplating doing this when I get my settlement check.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I did not get my CDL from any start up company. I used a credit card and went to a DOT accredited truck driving school. ($6,200.) This way, when I graduated my CDL was mine! No contract to work off, no company holding it above my head to force me to take any and every crappy load they could throw at me.

However even though I had just completed my truck driving school, and graduated with the second highest score in the class, I was still a noob. A green Ant. No decent trucking company is fighting to put a graduate behind the wheel of their rigs and haul freight for their customers. As much as you want to start out working for a decent company, you are going to have to start at the bottom like the rest of us did. As @IndyUL said, CRST, CR England and Swift are crappy companies, I will still pick Swift above the other 2.

Yes.....I worked for CRST, but I did not get my CDL though them. This is good, because after 1 year of their crap, I was able to jump to another company.

This tells you what kind of company CRST is....my dispatcher told me how to run two log books without getting caught because I was a better skilled driver so I often ran alone even though this is a team company. They forced me to become a trainer for their students when I only had 3 months experience with them.

CRST = Cedar Rapids Steel Transport.

The state troopers and other truckers know it as:

CRST = Crashn Roll Stunt Team.

This is one of our drivers who had to get towed out of the Mojave Desert because he followed his GPS which is made for cars. The thing told him that yes, 78,000 lbs would do just fine on a service road and he could even cut across a road over a sand dune. Took 3 wreckers to get him out. They kept getting stuck.










Most important:

Use a GPS for Semi Trucks only.

A car GPS is not going to tell you that unsigned 13 foot overpass in Illinois, Wisconsin, Michigan, New Jersey, and Massachusetts will not accommodate your 13' 6" Rig. Your truck GPS will. It will not even route you down that road in the first place.

Second, a curve says 25 mph, you do 15. Yes car drivers behind you will whine and cry, but what are they going to do? Push you out of the way?


----------



## IndyUL (Jan 21, 2019)

^^^^^^ what she said

Whatever you do, don't be this guy. Fool wanted to avoid a closure on 40 at the TN/NC State line... 600 miles out of route. Load was late and he pretty much did this one for free... lucky I didn't fire him.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Also.....there is something out there......more dangerous to a trucker's "package" that anything thing else out there.

Its called a ....

LOT LIZZARD​


















Do not talk to these women.......but know the difference of a Lot Lizard and a standard female.










Also.....trafficking exists at trucks stops. Try to keep an eye out for Lot Lizards that look too young or like they aren't in control of their game.

DO NOT, get out of your truck and try to assist these victims, instead go into the bunk of your truck, and quietly call this number: 1 (888) 373-7888.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Best of luck @Pax Collector , I hope that it works out very successfully for you.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Best of luck @Pax Collector , I hope that it works out very successfully for you.


Thank you!

@Lissetti You have been a wealth of knowledge. I appreciate all the helpful tips :smiles:



Benjamin M said:


> Noooooooo! ?? We've become buds and now this?!
> 
> Seriously, congratulations. I have been considering this route myself. Can't beat the pay but I'm worried about my wife being alone for very long with her issues. And it would be long haul or nothing for me.
> 
> ...


@Benjamin M Thanks, buddy! I'll message you with the details.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Thank you!
> 
> @Lissetti You have been a wealth of knowledge. I appreciate all the helpful tips :smiles:


Any time you needs any advice, reach out to me,

I got out because of all the politics (CSA2010) but also my health drove me out. I developed asthma after years of sitting at large DC's around 200 other trucks, all idling their engines. ( Wal-Mart warehouses and others are called DCs. Distribution Centers..)

From 2014 to 2017 I developed pneumonia 3 times from the asthma and working in these conditions. Since I've been away 2 years now, I no longer have asthma and my health has returned 100% .

Now I'm a college Ant getting a bachelor's, in computer science (programming. ) I should look into employment in Logistics in the meantime while I'm still in school. I certainly have the experience and knowledge for it.

This Ant thing is getting old with me too.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Any time you needs any advice, reach out to me,
> 
> I got out because of all the politics (CSA2010) but also my health drove me out. I developed asthma after years of sitting at large DC's around 200 other trucks, all idling their engines. ( Wal-Mart warehouses and others are called DCs. Distribution Centers..)
> 
> ...


The health problems is what steered me away from trucking too. I'm currently in the warehouse and feel that it also has its health effects. Pax collector stay away from cigarettes and fast food.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Any time you needs any advice, reach out to me,
> 
> I got out because of all the politics (CSA2010) but also my health drove me out. I developed asthma after years of sitting at large DC's around 200 other trucks, all idling their engines. ( Wal-Mart warehouses and others are called DCs. Distribution Centers..)
> 
> ...


Wal Mart..... Pay them to unload their own freight

Side note... If you can do a straight pull off, write a receipt to any company, cash the comcheck yourself.... Screw lumpers


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Wal Mart..... Pay them to unload their own freight
> 
> Side note... If you can do a straight pull off, write a receipt to any company, cash the comcheck yourself.... Screw lumpers


Depends on what you're hauling. Lumpers get the motorized equipment, trucker can only use manual pallet jack.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Depends on what you're hauling. Lumpers get the motorized equipment, trucker can only use manual pallet jack.


This is true. Receivers insurance won't let you use their power equipment. And you better have it unloaded in the same time frame as those lumpers. They need that dock freed up for the next trucker in line.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> This is true. Receivers insurance won't let you use their power equipment. And you better have it unloaded in the same time frame as those lumpers. They need that dock freed up for the next trucker in line.


lol also some lumpers hide the pallet jacks too.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> lol also some lumpers hide the pallet jacks too.
> View attachment 302630


Yep they give you the one that has a bad wheel and all the loads on it lean to the side. Even worse is when your load is heavy in the front of the trailer and you have to now pull that load "uphill" to the back of the truck, over the crappy ill fitting dock plate, and over to their staging area. All the while under the supervision of the smirking shift lead.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Good luck, Pax and Robkaa, with trucking school. Don’t listen to the naysayers., Trucking is a great choice.

I went to a tech school for my CDL, but I chickened out a few weeks before the test. If you have the option, look at your local tech school for CDL vs the CDL mill schools.

Although most companies do have automatic trucks, we still had to learn double clutching. I learned 8 and 10 speeds. Many in my class had trouble with downshifting, but that wasn’t my issue. The alley docking was kicking my butt! 

The people I went to school with have great jobs with benefits. They’re making 50k and up with just a few years experience.

Check out the forum Trucking Truth. You’ll learn a lot and you can start learning the material for your permit even before you start school.

Good luck to you, Hot Mess, with your trucking career also.


----------



## Hater (Jan 2, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Seems like the time to jump the rideshare ship is almost here for me. I just enrolled in a trucking school. It's never too late, right?
> 
> If all goes well and I can figure out how to double clutch through 10 gears, please DMV examiners and not drive my semi like I do my Uber car, I'll be saying "Bye, bye" to rideshare pretty soon (Ok, maybe a few months since my dumbass is going to fail a few times).
> 
> Never stop looking for a way out, fellow ants!


What driving school did you choose and why... very instrasted in getting a cdl...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> My pop drove long haul for 20 years. You can make decent money $50-80k if your are willing to be put 40+ weeks a year.
> 
> Dry vans are easiest, but they pay the least.
> 
> ...


Haul tanker trucks full of Acid on curvey roads.

Cant be worse than Passenger Ratings . . .


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Wal-Mart and Costco are the golden jobs for local and OTR drivers. Problem is they won't even look at you unless you have over 5 years experience. Whatever you do though......stay away from any trucking company that refers to their type of service as LTL.
> 
> This means you will be driving a set of doubles and loading and unloading your freight all day every day. JB Hunt may be a shithole, but I'd go back to them in a second before I ever work for an LTL company. This is LTL
> 
> ...


Yep, sounds like marriage material to me.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Hater said:


> What driving school did you choose and why... very instrasted in getting a cdl...


For you in Las Vegas Look for only certified truck driving schools. Make sure the school advertises that. They will accept payment up front or financing. Often even those with low credit score can still get financed through the truck driving school. Worst case scenario....Go to Swift and get your CDL through their school. Lots of drivers go through Swift and are still able to find employment with other trucking company once their contract is paid off.

Here's one in your area. They do financing

https://swtdt.com/?utm_source=Google My Business&utm_medium=Organic&utm_content=Las Vegas#


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Hater said:


> What driving school did you choose and why... very instrasted in getting a cdl...


A local trucking school.

I didn't go through a trucking company where they sponsor you to attend their school and hire you afterwards. I did it privately.

There's a trucking school just about anywhere in a major urban area so you could look one up with good reviews, or do it through a big trucking company but keep in mind that they would require you to work for them after you're done.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> but keep in mind that they would expect Require you to work for them after you're done.


FIFY:biggrin:


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> FIFY:biggrin:


Lol I we did it at the same time :biggrin:


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Anyone who gets their CDL through a trucking company, keep in mind this is you until you work off that $4,000. you owe the company for "training" you.










The trucking company gets money from the state for every student they pass through their courses. Whether you succeed or fail is irrelevant to the trucking company. They already got their tax write off. This is why you really should go to a truck driving school. They have to maintain a reputation or get shut down. Or....know that if you go to a trucking company, there is no option for failure.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

2Cents said:


> Congratulations!
> Please give us an update on your new gig some time.
> I'm contemplating on obtaining one as well.
> Any good schools you would recommend?


I went as part of a contract to sign on with a megacarrier. You attend for "free", but pay for the school in the form of a payroll deduction ($50 per week) for the first year of employment. If you stay on at this particular company, during the second year, the company repays you for the school, making it free.

All in all it seems decent so far. Don't come if you're an alcoholic or can't stay dry for a couple of months, don't even try. About half my class got tossed out for drinking and fraternization. Bunch of derps who didn't know what they were throwing away, imo.

Also someone else said don't come if you can afford to pay for your own trucking school. This job is long hours with little home time and really for people who lack good options or have no family life. If you have $6-8000 saved then you have other options. If you're a loner/antisocial/independent/trying to extract yourself from a bad relationship, this is ideal.

The bad relationship is a theme I've seen repeatedly with the women here. I've yet to meet a happily attached female student who left her guy at home and came here. So if you're a woman looking to get financially independent and safe from a loser this seems to be a method people use.



BigRedDriver said:


> If I were younger I'd be doing this in a heartbeat!
> 
> Best of luck and keep us informed on your progress.


Oldest guy I've seen here is 61 with a bad back. The physical req's: 20/40 or better vision, no high blood pressure, no insulin dependency (diabetes w/need for insulin), be able to walk in a squat under the trailer, and maybe do a sleep study for apnea, be able to lift yourself i to the truck, no missing limbs or fingers.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

So did you guys see this....

https://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/hours-service/elds/eld-fact-sheet-english-version
Its a new logging requirement....

For trucking companies....

So much for double books...8>O

Curious how long before they require...

That rideshares use it...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Rakos said:


> So did you guys see this....
> 
> https://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/hours-service/elds/eld-fact-sheet-english-version
> Its a new logging requirement....
> ...


JB Hunt got them in 2012 as well as a device called a Bendex Wingman. Thats a black box that's installed in the truck, with a camera and sensor that's on the front bumper of the truck that tells your whole life story. Your acceleration, deceleration, you blinker use, your braking use. Even your shifting of gears. If you are following to close to another vehicle it will set off warning beeps and the LED screen tells you how fast the car in front of you is traveling, how fast you are going, and how many second to impact. Brake now! If you do not, the device will slam on the brakes for you, which puts the engine onto a semi stalled state for 2 minutes, rendering you incapable of accelerating. The device then backs up the past 5 minutes and saves all your moments in that truck. So, if a tricked out Honda suddenly moved into your lane, before its humanly possible for you slow down the truck, the Bendex Wingman slams on the brakes, and sends the past 5 minutes of your trip to your trucking company's corporate office. You better hope you didn't do something else in that past 5 minutes or you are looking at disciplinary action.

If you try to disable the Bendex wingman in any way, by covering it with dirt, tape, foil, or pulling the wires, you are immediately terminated in the field. They will send a manager with another driver to come get your truck. You will be reported for being fired for non-compliance of federal safety laws.

This is my truck (With my car in the background...end of shift.) I don't have a clear picture of the cover for the lens of the Bendex Wingman, but next time you see a JB Hunt truck, look at the front bumper for a black plate cover in the middle of the bumper, right above the license plate. All divisions of the JB Hunt fleet trucks have them.









This is your Trucks OBC (On Board Computer)










....And your electronic logs.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

DollarFree said:


> View attachment 302735


Is that why I see writing on the back of some of the trailers that says "DO NOT PUSH"?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Seems like the time to jump the rideshare ship is almost here for me. I just enrolled in a trucking school. It's never too late, right?
> 
> If all goes well and I can figure out how to double clutch through 10 gears, please DMV examiners and not drive my semi like I do my Uber car, I'll be saying "Bye, bye" to rideshare pretty soon (Ok, maybe a few months since my dumbass is going to fail a few times).
> 
> Never stop looking for a way out, fellow ants!


Good luck on your move up.

Rideshare is losing all its good drivers.

Before the first big rate cuts in June of 2014, no one talked about "escaping" rideshare. Driver morale was high.

It's truly appalling how greed on the part of these companies ruined this job.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Lessons in knowing your height:


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Lessons in knowing your height:
> 
> View attachment 302745
> 
> ...


Ouch


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Seems like the time to jump the rideshare ship is almost here for me. I just enrolled in a trucking school. It's never too late, right?
> 
> If all goes well and I can figure out how to double clutch through 10 gears, please DMV examiners and not drive my semi like I do my Uber car, I'll be saying "Bye, bye" to rideshare pretty soon (Ok, maybe a few months since my dumbass is going to fail a few times).
> 
> Never stop looking for a way out, fellow ants!


Until autonomous cars are on the road you are better off with this gig - you live in the bay area. Easy money.

Have you looked into how much companies are paying per mile? I started with Swift at 22 cents and bailed on them in 3 mo and decided to actually do some research, then I eventually found a small independent company with 25 trucks and they gave me 38 cents/mile with guaranteed miles - 5k/wk with just 4mo of experience. They didn't tell me I'd have to doctor my log books and run on two logs lol

Almost every company will tell you that you need at least 6mo experience before they'll hire you to drive locally. Most will tell you 1 year. I met a dude from India that just got his license and after a few months of going to every single trucking company in town he finally found one that offered him a local job without having to go over the road(long haul). So, don't think that there aren't opportunities out there locally - you just have to pound the pavement and find your lucky break.

It's not a bad job but it really, really, really sucks when you are first starting out - moreso than U/L. You can't cancel on customers - you have to get in line and wait until your product is available to load and this sometimes means waiting from Friday until Monday and there's not a ****ing thing you can do about it. Unless of course you are driving locally - don't assume driving long-haul is the only way to get your foot in the door. You only get paid for the miles you are driving - not while sitting in some obscure warehouse parking lot in the middle of Kansas from Fri to Mon. LOL


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

2Cents said:


> What is wrong with Swift?


Swift = Sure Wish I Finished Training


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Also.....there is something out there......more dangerous to a trucker's "package" that anything thing else out there.
> 
> Its called a ....
> 
> ...


That reminds me of a popular 1987 game: Leisure Suit Larry in the Land of the Lounge Lizards!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

seymour said:


> Until autonomous cars are on the road you are better off with this gig - you live in the bay area. Easy money.
> 
> Have you looked into how much companies are paying per mile? I started with Swift at 22 cents and bailed on them in 3 mo and decided to actually do some research, then I eventually found a small independent company with 25 trucks and they gave me 38 cents/mile with guaranteed miles - 5k/wk with just 4mo of experience. They didn't tell me I'd have to doctor my log books and run on two logs lol
> 
> ...


Thank you for the helpful tips @seymour I'll keep that in mind.

As far as ridesharing, I'll keep doing it until I'm done with the school and secure a job, which is probably for a few more months. I don't think things will improve by then, rather get worse.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

seymour said:


> Until autonomous cars are on the road you are better off with this gig - you live in the bay area. Easy money.
> 
> Have you looked into how much companies are paying per mile? I started with Swift at 22 cents and bailed on them in 3 mo and decided to actually do some research, then I eventually found a small independent company with 25 trucks and they gave me 38 cents/mile with guaranteed miles - 5k/wk with just 4mo of experience. They didn't tell me I'd have to doctor my log books and run on two logs lol
> 
> ...


Except one thing you are forgetting @seymour. City docks are often no place for a rookie with little to no backing skills. What's he going to do if the customer has a short dock and he has to back off the street? Or how about backing into a spot with only 3 inches of clearance on each side from the other trailers. These times when you have to duck under your trailer just to work the landing gear because you're parked so tight there's no room for a human? What about backing up to docks while having to avoid parked employee cars?

As a local driver this was the kind of stuff I encountered at least 5 times a day every day I worked. Further.....my boss was very confident he could send me to Sundry Paints because he knew I could do a blind side back off the street, which was on a steep hill, into the short parking lot, around the west side of the building, and still blind siding, put that 53 foot trailer with 12 feet of cab attached, into a short dock made for a 40 foot pup.

Unless a driver is fully confident about his distance around his truck, and able to back that trailer up within a reasonable time limit ( city docks are busy docks) is able to safely maneuver through city traffic and turn corners with traffic and pedestrians all around, they are better off getting their skills way out on the open road and going to large DCs that are used to rookies and have the time and facility space to accommodate them.

Also @Pax Collector, one thing about backing up your cab and hooking that trailer, ......it doesn't matter how loud that 5th wheel clinks around that kingpin. It doesn't matter if you drag that trailer 5 feet on your tug test. Set your brakes, grab your flashlight and get under that trailer and visually ensure that kingpin is properly secured in that 5th wheel. Because if you happened to high hook that trailer, it will still pass a tug test. The truth will hit you......and the ground when you turn a corner.

One of the biggest reasons noobs get fired is dropping a trailer. Doesn't matter if its empty or full. Doesn't matter if it 5 mph or 55 mph when that trailer comes loose and makes a run for it, the company will still fire you and put it on your record. Its like being put on a black list among trucking companies.

Also @Pax Collector, to me, that one year of OTR ( Home 4 days every month) was the best part of trucking. I've got thousands of photos of some of the most beautiful parts of America. I've been to every state and had enough layover to equal spending several weeks in each state. I've experienced every culture, got to eat great food that those areas are know for, got to see and experience American history. I've stood on the prairie in Wyoming as a herd of wild horses ran by me. I've hiked the canyons and climbed the rocks of the Southwest and Utah. I've hung out on bayous, hiked in the deserts, explored ghost towns......

I've brought back souvenirs from every state. Honestly if I ever considered going back into trucking ( like when I'm on school break) it would only be the open road of OTR that I would choose.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Also @Pax Collector, one thing about backing up your cab and hooking that trailer, ......it doesn't matter how loud that 5th wheel clinks around that kingpin. It doesn't matter if you drag that trailer 5 feet on your tug test. Set your brakes, grab your flashlight and get under that trailer and visually ensure that kingpin is properly secured in that 5th wheel. Because if you happened to high hook that trailer, it will still pass a tug test. The truth will hit you......and the ground when you turn a corner.


Excellent advice!

I've seen the exact same thing happen. It wasn't pretty.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> ... I've got thousands of photos of some of the most beautiful parts of America. I've been to every state and had enough layover to equal spending several weeks in each state....


A travelling salesman I know does that, he started publishing his photos: https://www.facebook.com/bfullerfoto/


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> A travelling salesman I know does that, he started publishing his photos: https://www.facebook.com/bfullerfoto/


YES!! That's what I'm talking about! Your friend was able to get much closer to cool stuff than I could get hauling 65 feet of truck. Still....on down time, I caught a cab or bus into the city ( pre Uber) and was able to explore, mingle and photograph local sights.

By far I think the most beautiful place was St George Utah. The Southwest is awesome too, likewise the plantations of the Deep South..


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Except one thing you are forgetting @seymour. City docks are often no place for a rookie with little to no backing skills. What's he going to do if the customer has a short dock and he has to back off the street? Or how about backing into a spot with only 3 inches of clearance on each side from the other trailers. These times when you have to duck under your trailer just to work the landing gear because you're parked so tight there's no room for a human? What about backing up to docks while having to avoid parked employee cars?
> 
> As a local driver this was the kind of stuff I encountered at least 5 times a day every day I worked. Further.....my boss was very confident he could send me to Sundry Paints because he knew I could do a blind side back off the street, which was on a steep hill, into the short parking lot, around the west side of the building, and still blind siding, put that 53 foot trailer with 12 feet of cab attached, into a short dock made for a 40 foot pup.
> 
> ...


You learn as you go and not all companies will fire you for dropping a trailer. If you lie about it, yep you r out the door. I've never lost a trailer- SAFETY FIRST.


----------



## Hog Maestro (Jan 24, 2019)

Anything involving frieght or cargo, either by road, rail, waterway, or air, there are almost always jobs or money to be made.


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Hog Maestro (Jan 24, 2019)

seymour said:


>


LOL
Uber and Lyft will never be able to get a foot in the door of frieght or cargo. They are just a bunch of geeks with no knowledge of transportation industry at all. They can barely handle taxi industry. They will never make a dent in shipping anywhere in the world.


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

https://www.builtinchicago.org/2019/03/06/uber-freight-doubling-chicago-headcount
https://www.freightwaves.com/news/uber-freight-500m


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Am I the only one....

That Seymour reminds me of this...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Hog Maestro (Jan 24, 2019)

seymour said:


> https://www.builtinchicago.org/2019/03/06/uber-freight-doubling-chicago-headcount
> https://www.freightwaves.com/news/uber-freight-500m


So they are basically acting as an brokering firm with an online format. There are thousands of frieght brokers and customs brokers firms all over the world, and I am sure there are those with online interactive charts you can use too. Don't see how this is anything more then fluff to get more investors. I really don't see a competitive edge here. At least with regular Uber they have the whole self driving car thing going with a potential to take over taxi industry with them. In this case, they are just one more broker firm out of thousands.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Uber will never corner the market on Intermodal freight. JB Hunt has had that locked down since the 70's










OTR is coming to an end....


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

Hog Maestro said:


> So they are basically acting as an brokering firm with an online format. There are thousands of frieght brokers and customs brokers firms all over the world, and I am sure there are those with online interactive charts you can use too. Don't see how this is anything more then fluff to get more investors. I really don't see a competitive edge here. At least with regular Uber they have the whole self driver car thing going with a potential to take over taxi industry with them. In this case, they are just one more broker firm out of thousands.


As a $500M freight broker, they would be in the top 20 in gross freight volume


----------



## Hog Maestro (Jan 24, 2019)

seymour said:


> As a $500M freight broker, they would be in the top 20 in gross freight volume


Are they really moving that type of volume or is that a goal they have?


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

Hog Maestro said:


> Are they really moving that type of volume or is that a goal they have?


just a sentence out of that article.

I would dig further to see what last year's results are - I think it's more of a "hope to be on track for" type of thing

but there's this:

Uber Freight, its digital freight marketplace. Launched in early 2017, Uber Freight has emerged as a leading player in the multi-billion dollar digital freight space. Last August, Freight reached a $500 million annual revenue run rate, according to a report from  The Information, prompting the company to double its investment in the business unit over the next year. Moreover, the firm continues to  add new, useful features to Freight to try and attract both truckers and shippers and out-compete its peers in the space. Last quarter specifically, Freight  added a feature called Lane Explorer, which allows shippers to see price estimates up to two weeks in advance, for instance.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I'm seriously contemplating doing this when I get my settlement check.


Arbitration?


----------



## Hog Maestro (Jan 24, 2019)

seymour said:


> just a sentence out of that article.
> 
> I would dig further to see what last year's results are - I think it's more of a "hope to be on track for" type of thing


Sounds like in typical Uber fashion their business plan is to just throw a bunch of money at it, and hope that by their huge financial backing they can become a major brokering firm, and then try to get investors for self driving truck technology. I have a feeling that sea crates destined from China to LA will somehow end up in the middle of Mongolia with Uber running things.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Also guys I should mention that BNSF hires yard hostlers to move containers around the yard and to the train lines and no CDL is required. All you have to be able to do is be able to back them up without hitting the trailer next to it.










Its a union job so you while you start at 40 hours a week, the hours are on call the first year. I did it briefly as a casual.. As a college student I can't do the "On Call" part.

Once you work as hostler a year, they move you up to the machines that lift the containers on the train.










If you want....they train you for the Engineer job....driving the train. That's $120,000. a year.

Just go on BNSFs website and look for jobs in your area.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Also.....there is something out there......more dangerous to a trucker's "package" that anything thing else out there.
> 
> Its called a ....
> 
> ...


how much does the Lot Lizard charge? and is that a biblical ref to lots wife?



Lissetti said:


> Also guys I should mention that BNSF hires yard hostlers to move containers around the yard and to the train lines and no CDL is required. All you have to be able to do is be able to back them up without hitting the trailer next to it.
> 
> View attachment 302823


is that you in the black shirt? if so You look lovely


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Spider-Man said:


> is that you in the black shirt? if so You look lovely :smiles:


Yes that's me. Thank you.
This was a summer job, but like I said the on call thing I couldn't continue once school started back up. It's still a well paying job.



Spider-Man said:


> how much does the Lot Lizard charge? and is that a biblical ref to lots wife?


Lot refers to Parking Lot, since these women spend their whole professional life in one.


----------



## IndyUL (Jan 21, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Excellent advice!
> 
> I've seen the exact same thing happen. It wasn't pretty.


For that matter, everything you do in a truck needs to be well thought out and double checked. No room to cut corners when you are operating a 40 ton missile around people who are actively trying to kill you.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

IndyUL said:


> For that matter, everything you do in a truck needs to be well thought out and double checked. No room to cut corners when you are operating a 40 ton missile around people who are actively trying to kill you.


Well said.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

IndyUL said:


> For that matter, everything you do in a truck needs to be well thought out and double checked. No room to cut corners when you are operating a 40 ton missile around people who are actively trying to kill you.


Check out this dumb ass co worker of mine. I was behind him leaving the yard. I called a BNSF manager to stop him before he left the gate. They got him. You know what would have happened had he hit the open road..


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Check out this dumb ass co worker of mine. I was behind him leaving the yard. I called a BNSF manager to stop him before he left the gate. They got him. You know what would have happened had he hit the open road..
> 
> View attachment 302904
> 
> ...


Dayum


----------



## wareagle30 (Apr 11, 2016)

There is a shortage of truck drivers but there's a reason lot of companies aren't doing much about it. A large portion of truck driving jobs are set to be replaced by automation in the next 5-7 years. Same with rideshare driving


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I'd recommend starting with team driving to start off. Try Covenant to start you're career.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Meanwhile here in Washington, right now all southbound lanes of I-5 is shut down because this clown was going too fast for conditions.



















That's actually how I found my job at JB Hunt. I had just come off the Ice Roads in Canada and a year of OTR and I was looking for a local trucking job. I was watching the news and saw a JB Hunt Day cab had rolled over on our local hwy 167. I Googled where the local JB Hunt terminal was and then jumped in my car and raced there. I knew they had at least one job opening and I was right!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Forgot about Old Dominion Freight Line. LTL company but local work and will hire truck school graduates.

Cross Dock and will work your ass off! Truthfully.....a young man's game. Still......local work.


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks to your post me and 1000 drivers will be joining the trucking trade . thanks again


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

NORMY said:


> Thanks to your post me and 1000 drivers will be joining the trucking trade . thanks again


Do you realize that your pic....

Makes you look like you have pigtails...8>O

Butt...maybe thats Normy for you...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Also guys I should mention that BNSF hires yard hostlers to move containers around the yard and to the train lines and no CDL is required. All you have to be able to do is be able to back them up without hitting the trailer next to it.
> 
> View attachment 302823
> 
> ...


Did you line up the F intentionally or was that just a happy accident?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Z129 said:


> Did you line up the F intentionally or was that just a happy accident?


Actually that was an accident and the front of my truck says T. Can't remember what it stood for though.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Actually that was an accident and the front of my truck says T. Can't remember what it stood for though.
> 
> View attachment 303017


Wow! I really thought there was another BNSF logo on the bumper. What a trip. Well, it perfectly completed the BNSF logo on your shirt.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Z129 said:


> Wow! I really thought there was another BNSF logo on the bumper. What a trip. Well, it perfectly completed the BNSF logo on your shirt.


Yeah I guess it was just the angle I was standing. I think the T stands for Truck Rail.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

@Lissetti I can't thank you enough!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

-o: I can't stop the "BJ and the Bear" theme song echoing in the back of my mind... thanks truck thread!

And, for some reason, it randomly is followed by the theme to "The Fall Guy"


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Zaarc said:


> Self driving trucks are coming soon too. I hear some truckers are worried about that. But maybe you can uberXXXXXL rides with your semi. But seriously...all the best. You have been a very helpful voice of reason around here.


They're not coming and no one is worried. I've yet to hear a single trucker mention it and I've met hundreds of truckers now.

Self-driving vehicles currently have drivers or drive on very easy-to-drive flat tracks with little traffic or obstructions. Not feasible in the least for mountains, snow, cities, damaged roads, construction zones etc.


wareagle30 said:


> There is a shortage of truck drivers but there's a reason lot of companies aren't doing much about it. A large portion of truck driving jobs are set to be replaced by automation in the next 5-7 years. Same with rideshare driving


Lmaooooo

No.

There's a shortage and companies are doing everything they can to combat it including raising wages and exploiting undocumented workers.

Automation in trucking is not coming. Not in 5 years, not in 20 years.

If the industry wants automation to happen they will need to fund new roadways that cater only to trucks. It's not feasible to put automated vehicles onto this nation's over-congested, under construction, confusing, rugged terrain, and weather-impacted roadways.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

HotUberMess said:


> They're not coming and no one is worried. I've yet to hear a single trucker mention it and I've met hundreds of truckers now.
> 
> Self-driving vehicles currently have drivers or drive on very easy-to-drive flat tracks with little traffic or obstructions. Not feasible in the least for mountains, snow, cities, damaged roads, construction zones etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that insight. Makes sense.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Seems like the time to jump the rideshare ship is almost here for me. I just enrolled in a trucking school. It's never too late, right?
> 
> If all goes well and I can figure out how to double clutch through 10 gears, please DMV examiners and not drive my semi like I do my Uber car, I'll be saying "Bye, bye" to rideshare pretty soon (Ok, maybe a few months since my dumbass is going to fail a few times).
> 
> Never stop looking for a way out, fellow ants!


i did 20 years CDL driving and operating heavy equipment, it was good to me

one piece of advice, learn to shift without the clutch or jake brake. 
some truck bosses will not hire you if you depend on these techniques because its harder on the truck and can do damage with heavy loads.

best wishes


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> one piece of advice, learn to shift without the clutch or jake brake.
> some truck bosses will not hire you if you depend on these techniques because its harder on the truck and can do damage with heavy loads.


Got it. Double clutching to pass the DMV tests and floating afterwards.

Thank you for the best wishes :smiles:


----------



## soypana (Jun 21, 2016)

BigBadJohn said:


> If you think rideshare blows, you will be in for a rude awakening with a class A CDL. You have NO idea what you're getting into. If you have any friends or family members that are over the road truckers, go on a 2-4 week journey with them. If after that ordeal you still think you want tp pursue a CDL, then make an appointment with a Psychologist right away. If you still have a desire to truck, you don't need to learn to double clutch as some major trucking companies use automatic transmissions (US XPRESS) because the younger generation cannot figure double clutch let alone single clutch.
> Good luck. Really man, good luck.


Posts like this is why people don't go for a CDL.. You don't have to do OTR once you get your CDL.. When i got my CDL i didn't look for OTR Jobs. I Got a nice local job driving a straight truck.. Mon-Frid 5:30 - 2:00 pm (I can do overtime if i want to) with vacations, employee benefits, good pay and we get a nice bonus and raise every year.
There are so many jobs opportunities with a CDL.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Got it. Double clutching to pass the DMV tests and floating afterwards.
> 
> Thank you for the best wishes :smiles:


parallel parking the trailer is pretty hard but not sure if they require that anymore....its just practice and showing you have confidence and command of the truck, you won't fail if you miss a gear or two but you will fail if you miss something on the pretrip inspection so pay attention to that process and the details.

you seem like a smart guy and you will have no problem getting it and its a great time in the trucking industry for drivers unlike 10 years ago.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> parallel parking the trailer is pretty hard but not sure if they require that anymore....its just practice and showing you have confidence and command of the truck, you won't fail if you miss a gear or two but you will fail if you miss something on the pretrip inspection so pay attention to that process and the details.
> 
> you seem like a smart guy and you will have no problem getting it and its a great time in the trucking industry for drivers unlike 10 years ago.


Duly noted, thanks.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Good job! Unless youve got a real good job that has plenty of opportunity to grow, you should always be working for the next. Even if that next is still within that same company. Rideshare driver has no next, no growth. 

I'm working on my flight instructor certification, should have it by the end of Summer. I plan on quitting my real job and going full time flight instructor by fall. While my full time job pays well, its salary and has no overtime opportunities. The flight instructora at the school I'm going to can work 12 hours a day, 7 days a week with ground school work if they wanted to. 

Ultimately, airline pilot is the goal and I'm also working concurrently on a bachelors degree in aeronautics so the GI bill pays me housing and i can start at a regional at 1000 hours instead of 1500.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Good job! Unless youve got a real good job that has plenty of opportunity to grow, you should always be working for the next. Even if that next is still within that same company. Rideshare driver has no next, no growth.
> 
> I'm working on my flight instructor certification, should have it by the end of Summer. I plan on quitting my real job and going full time flight instructor by fall. While my full time job pays well, its salary and has no overtime opportunities. The flight instructora at the school I'm going to can work 12 hours a day, 7 days a week with ground school work if they wanted to.
> 
> Ultimately, airline pilot is the goal and I'm also working concurrently on a bachelors degree in aeronautics so the GI bill pays me housing and i can start at a regional at 1000 hours instead of 1500.


Thank you. Best of luck with your endeavors :smiles:


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

There is a huge demand for truckers because the new workers do not want to work "millennials" and beyond, they want tech jobs, or whatever feels cozy with their tablets. The funny (not funny) thing I read on the internet is everything is going to go up drastically, specifically because of that reason, there just is not enough truckers. The demand is huge, and will only increase. Are you someone that can leave your dwelling and comfort zone for long amounts of time? If so, you really could be looking at 100K at year plus if you are down, the article I read claimed you can make (in this day and age) around 200k and even more. <---all internet stuff I glanced over but I believe it

Cross country
Now from stories of my best friend that was a trucker, you can forget about being "home" that is if you are driving cross country, which if you want to make money you will, but the upside is you can make great money. And the whole phrase of never drive back with an empty load etc etc is the attitude he had.

The other story I heard was if you shower, use sandals those truck stop showers are not sanitary lol!

Another joke he said was you will never see a hipster with a peterbilt hat like I have lol ...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The demand for CDL drivers is insane.

I got my CDL last year, by the last day of truck driving school I had multiple job offers contingent on me passing.


The only cloud over that horizon is self driving trucks.

So that industry is just 2 years away from self driving vehicles getting introduced.

2 years after pigs start flying....


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

BigBadJohn said:


> If you think rideshare blows, you will be in for a rude awakening with a class A CDL. You have NO idea what you're getting into. If you have any friends or family members that are over the road truckers, go on a 2-4 week journey with them. If after that ordeal you still think you want tp pursue a CDL, then make an appointment with a Psychologist right away. If you still have a desire to truck, you don't need to learn to double clutch as some major trucking companies use automatic transmissions (US XPRESS) because the younger generation cannot figure double clutch let alone single clutch.
> Good luck. Really man, good luck.


Not everything is set in stone. You might've had a bad experience in trucking but things might be different now and what didn't work out for you might work out for me. You have to admit that one has significantly more opportunities in the trucking industry than simply doing rideshare. It might not be an easy road, but it'll be worth it in the end. Thank you for your best wishes, however.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Do not double clutch once you pass the CDL Skills test. No clutching needed once actual skills are acquired.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Depends on what you're hauling. Lumpers get the motorized equipment, trucker can only use manual pallet jack.


I only did it with straight pull offs


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

2 weeks over the road and you will run far-far away from trucking. It's a 94% turnover rate within the trucking industry, and 85% of Class A CDL holders dropout altogether within 1 year. If you are married, find yourself a good divorce attorney. File BEFORE your soon to be ex-wife does so you don't lose everything. Not to worry, Uber will be happy to take you back!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

BigBadJohn said:


> 2 weeks over the road and you will run far-far away from trucking. It's a 94% turnover rate within the trucking industry, and 85% of Class A CDL holders dropout altogether within 1 year. If you are married, find yourself a good divorce attorney. File BEFORE your soon to be ex-wife does so you don't lose everything. Not to worry, Uber will be happy to take you back!


It is only for people that can truly grind, and right now can make a great living if you have no interest where you are or what is "home" ...a married trucker lol that is the least thing a trucker should be focused on, that marriage is over (maybe not with VR tech) but still I would count it out lol


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Seems like the time to jump the rideshare ship is almost here for me. I just enrolled in a trucking school. It's never too late, right?
> 
> If all goes well and I can figure out how to double clutch through 10 gears, please DMV examiners and not drive my semi like I do my Uber car, I'll be saying "Bye, bye" to rideshare pretty soon (Ok, maybe a few months since my dumbass is going to fail a few times).
> 
> Never stop looking for a way out, fellow ants!


Hope the surge rates are better in the trucking industry. Best of luck!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

jcarrolld said:


> Hope the surge rates are better in the trucking industry. Best of luck!


Word is that the surge is exponential :biggrin:

Thank you!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> That reminds me of a popular 1987 game: Leisure Suit Larry in the Land of the Lounge Lizards!


If I remember correctly, her name was Eve.



soypana said:


> There are so many jobs opportunities with a CDL.


What I want to know is if there's one out there that is what I'm looking for.

Either part time OR temporary. I'm willing to work looong hours, but not on a permanent basis.

I don't mind being away from home for extended periods of time. My Significant Other and I already take separate vacations. It just works better for us that way. We have different interests.

Although we did have an interesting moment after I got home from a three week business trip years ago...

I'm confident I can learn any skill required. [Insert graphic of Mensa membership card here. LOL]

I don't like the reduction in allowable blood alcohol level that comes with the CDL, but whatever. That's just the way it is. I don't drink much these days anyway.

Thanks in advance, guys.


----------



## wareagle30 (Apr 11, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> They're not coming and no one is worried. I've yet to hear a single trucker mention it and I've met hundreds of truckers now.
> 
> Self-driving vehicles currently have drivers or drive on very easy-to-drive flat tracks with little traffic or obstructions. Not feasible in the least for mountains, snow, cities, damaged roads, construction zones etc.
> 
> ...


Bro, do some research. You sound ridiculous scoffing at data


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

You know, all this talk about self driving cars coming... I'd say that they'll be here about the time I retire.

But I'm already retired. Maybe they'll get here by the time I'm not capable of driving any more. That would be nice.

If I get a few more years of work out of this, that would be cool.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

BigBadJohn said:


> 2 weeks over the road and you will run far-far away from trucking. It's a 94% turnover rate within the trucking industry, and 85% of Class A CDL holders dropout altogether within 1 year. If you are married, find yourself a good divorce attorney. File BEFORE your soon to be ex-wife does so you don't lose everything. Not to worry, Uber will be happy to take you back!


Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, negative nellies need not apply, we just want to hear positive thoughts about trucking,jmo


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Please don't go otr, the lack of a cleansing dip will not help your health ... At the least go for out five off two!


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

My dad did that all of his life. He always said, "if truck driving was a good job then an uneducated immigrant who doesn't speak English wouldn't be doing it". He retired at the age 51 due to medical issues caused by a job ...

Good luck ... Word of advice - do it for few years, pay off any debts (or save money) and the go into something else. Its not a long term job.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

wareagle30 said:


> Bro, do some research. You sound ridiculous scoffing at data


She's a girl, bro.


----------



## wareagle30 (Apr 11, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> She's a girl, bro.


It's 2019 - you shouldnt assume her gender, bro ha.. I didnt pay attention to the profile it sounded like something an uninformed dude would say


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Did you start trucking school?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Did you start trucking school?


Yes. I'm about three weeks in. Obtained my CLP, got pre-trip, air brake and in cab inspections out of the way and now working on parking skills and driving on the road.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

When I was in middle school I wanted to be a Truck driver, cause they travel. My family never traveled, but I wanted to. What scared me was the thought that I might have to do technical service to the trucks, like maintenance. 

Good luck with parking skills. It always looks amazing how h
those truck drivers manage to put their monstrous trucks into the tiniest roadways and parking lots, often backing up into them. I bet would have crushed the hell out of those buildings and poles.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> When I was in middle school I wanted to be a Truck driver, cause they travel. My family never traveled, but I wanted to. What scared me was the thought that I might have to do technical service to the trucks, like maintenance.
> 
> Good luck with parking skills. It always looks amazing how h
> those truck drivers manage to put their monstrous trucks into the tiniest roadways and parking lots, often backing up into them. I bet would have crushed the hell out of those buildings and poles. :smiles:


Thanks!

If that's what you want to do, go for it. You're trained to do a basic inspection and drive the truck, not perform extensive maintenance on it. My mechanical knowledge sucks too but it's been a great learning experience so far.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

My sister and her significant other have been driving a truck for 9 years now. They live in the truck and travel the country going pretty much where they want. Since they both can drive they put in a whole lot more miles in a day. They work with a couple of places that want to get goods moved long distance in a short time and the pay is much better. They enjoy driving and seeing the country. Been to every state except Alaska and Hawaii.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Seems like the time to jump the rideshare ship is almost here for me. I just enrolled in a trucking school. It's never too late, right?
> 
> If all goes well and I can figure out how to double clutch through 10 gears, please DMV examiners and not drive my semi like I do my Uber car, I'll be saying "Bye, bye" to rideshare pretty soon (Ok, maybe a few months since my dumbass is going to fail a few times).
> 
> Never stop looking for a way out, fellow ants!


Good luck & good for you! 
Sadly, some think rideshare is a career. It's good to have a PLAN.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Good luck & good for you!
> Sadly, some think rideshare is a career. It's good to have a PLAN.


Thank you, and so true!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey so if you don’t mind can you tell me some of the challenges you are coming across in learning curve for instance with the parking and backing in.

Also curious if you have details about your school I see a lot of trucking companies that pay for tuition, but if you quit you have to pay etc if you don’t mind telling what route you are going.

Since It is one of the highest demanding jobs right now I am definitely curious as making 28k a year just isn’t cutting it like it used to.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Hey so if you don't mind can you tell me some of the challenges you are coming across in learning curve for instance with the parking and backing in.
> 
> Also curious if you have details about your school I see a lot of trucking companies that pay for tuition, but if you quit you have to pay etc if you don't mind telling what route you are going.
> 
> Since It is one of the highest demanding jobs right now I am definitely curious as making 28k a year just isn't cutting it like it used to.


Let's see, the pre-trip inspection was the easiest for me, it took just a couple of days. As long as you know what the parts are called, what they do and what to check for them you're good. Air brakes are a bit tricky since you have to know everything 100% to pass, which took about a week. In-cab inspection is the easiest, basically checking gauges and that sort of thing.

My first day of straight backing sucked because I didn't understand how the tractor and trailer interacted and I over-steered. I thought I knew how to drive but aparently it was like learning how to drive all over again. After I mastered that, I spent a good couple of weeks on offset maneuvers to the right and to the left. My next challenge was parallel parking, which took almost a week. That's all about my yard time.

Now, driving on the road brings it's own set of challenges, especially the first couple of days. I was ok with up shifting (Eaton Fuller 10 speed), but my downshifts sucked. Driving a multi ton vehicle on public roads for the first time was also a bit nerve wracking. I'll be working on that for the next few weeks.

The school I'm attending is a "Learn at yout own pace" type. I can keep my day job and attend in the afternoon. I'm not affiliated with a trucking company and I'm paying for my tuition myself. My school currently guarantees a license which means even if a student repeatedly fails DMV tests they won't get dropped or pay for another tuition. I already have a couple of local jobs lined up and I'll see if they provide tuition assistance. Either way I'm ok with that.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I am so happy for you PC. 
You made a plan; you are in the process of executing same.
You will make your goal.

I like the idea of not having a company pay your tuition. 
That is too often just another form of slavery - and that is what you are escaping. 

When you accept your last ping - another angel will get her wings.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I am so happy for you PC.
> You made a plan; you are in the process of executing same.
> You will make your goal.
> 
> ...


Thank you! :smiles::smiles::smiles:


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Seems like the time to jump the rideshare ship is almost here for me. I just enrolled in a trucking school. It's never too late, right?
> 
> If all goes well and I can figure out how to double clutch through 10 gears, please DMV examiners and not drive my semi like I do my Uber car, I'll be saying "Bye, bye" to rideshare pretty soon (Ok, maybe a few months since my dumbass is going to fail a few times).
> 
> Never stop looking for a way out, fellow ants!


I've been thinking about this option also since I saw an ad right here on UP for truck drivers.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Hey so if you don't mind can you tell me some of the challenges you are coming across in learning curve for instance with the parking and backing in.
> 
> Also curious if you have details about your school I see a lot of trucking companies that pay for tuition, but if you quit you have to pay etc if you don't mind telling what route you are going.
> 
> Since It is one of the highest demanding jobs right now I am definitely curious as making 28k a year just isn't cutting it like it used to.


P-R-A-C-T-I-C-E makes perfect. use the mirrors go slow, pray.jmo


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> P-R-A-C-T-I-C-E makes perfect. use the mirrors go slow, pray.jmo


Pretty much the exact same advice I got from my instructors lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2016)

Wish I could drive a truck again but I got really bad sleep apnea......NO way to make money....actually the guy on the freeway off ramp holding a sign that says "Please Help" he makes around $300 a day.......He makes more than I do if I drive UBER!-o:-o:


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Seems like the time to jump the rideshare ship is almost here for me. I just enrolled in a trucking school. It's never too late, right?
> 
> If all goes well and I can figure out how to double clutch through 10 gears, please DMV examiners and not drive my semi like I do my Uber car, I'll be saying "Bye, bye" to rideshare pretty soon (Ok, maybe a few months since my dumbass is going to fail a few times).
> 
> Never stop looking for a way out, fellow ants!


I have a CDL. It is pretty much a ticket to lower middle class. High demand.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I went to a company school in Charlotte, NC over a decade ago. Passed the course but bailed on taking the state test and decided it wasn't for me. I could give you some stories but I will just give you some good advice about school:

1. Don't be afraid to admit you don't know something.
2. Ask tons of questions.
3. Practice all you can.
4. Forget about putting on any "front". You are there to learn. That matters even more than getting that CDL.
5. Learn G.O.A.L. and always practice it. See #4 again.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> I went to a company school in Charlotte, NC over a decade ago. Passed the course but bailed on taking the state test and decided it wasn't for me. I could give you some stories but I will just give you some good advice about school:
> 
> 1. Don't be afraid to admit you don't know something.
> 2. Ask tons of questions.
> ...


give us a hint whats a goal? asking for a friend


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> give us a hint whats a goal? asking for a friend


Get Out And Look.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Get Out And Look.





Pax Collector said:


> Get Out And Look.


ROFLMAO, i guess i'm not up to date on texting short hand. well have you gone on the road yet?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> ROFLMAO, i guess i'm not up to date on texting short hand. well have you gone on the road yet?


Three times so far. Everytime it gets better.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The demand for CDL drivers is insane.
> 
> I got my CDL last year, by the last day of truck driving school I had multiple job offers contingent on me passing.
> 
> ...


Did you go to Mears's school?
If not what school in Orl would you recommend?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Three times so far. Everytime it gets better.


Had a Nigerian pax , drives haz material ( gas), starts at 12 am, has 5 stops every day(7-11), has is own truck, paid 40k, grossed 200,000$ last year.... not much taxes to be paid after deductions..( 3%)
Started in 2014, said he will retire in 5 years
Already built 4 flats in Nigeria, already paid off his house.... ?


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

mbd said:


> Had a Nigerian pax , drives haz material ( gas), starts at 12 am, has 5 stops every day(7-11), has is own truck, paid 40k, grossed 200,000$ last year.... not much taxes to be paid after deductions..( 3%)
> Started in 2014, said he will retire in 5 years
> Already built 4 flats in Nigeria, already paid off his house.... ?


interesting


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> interesting


He starts at 12 am, and does his first 3 stops by 5-6 am. Avoids traffic. drives a 10 year old car.
He used to work with Halliburton or some other company they bought... fracking side ... got tired of it, then started trucking
Total diesel cost 450 to 800$ per week.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

mbd said:


> Had a Nigerian pax , drives haz material ( gas), starts at 12 am, has 5 stops every day(7-11), has is own truck, paid 40k, grossed 200,000$ last year.... not much taxes to be paid after deductions..( 3%)
> Started in 2014, said he will retire in 5 years
> Already built 4 flats in Nigeria, already paid off his house.... ?


I tell similar grandiose stories to my pax. It's fun to see how gullible most can be. Not to imply thats what happened here, oh no, no sir! You can believe this guy for sure!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

mbd said:


> Had a Nigerian pax , drives haz material ( gas), starts at 12 am, has 5 stops every day(7-11), has is own truck, paid 40k, grossed 200,000$ last year.... not much taxes to be paid after deductions..( 3%)
> Started in 2014, said he will retire in 5 years
> Already built 4 flats in Nigeria, already paid off his house.... ?


Sounds like he got it made in the trucking world.


----------



## RicoTasso (Apr 12, 2019)

Best of luck to you. I've been thinking about it. Might make a go of it but I'm would have to find an outfit that lets me take my kid when he's out of school for the summer, and the dog. Most likely though I'm going to go for construction trucking job like a cement mixer or dump truck. Out in Kent Washington state they got a company called Miles Sand and Gravel. I drove by the other day and saw they were hiring cement mixer truck drivers. I might stop and look into it. See how a guy gets onboard a good union job like that.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

BigBadJohn said:


> I tell similar grandiose stories to my pax. It's fun to see how gullible most can be. Not to imply thats what happened here, oh no, no sir! You can believe this guy for sure!


His truck was in the shop so had to pick him up... he has $$$, saw his house and car... - Odessa / midland area ... truckers make 125k , which is a well known fact in midland , he decided not to pursue trucking in midland due to health concerns.
Flats in Nigeria can be made for 50k?south Nigeria oil, north controls it, that is why problems in Nigeria between south and north .. so when a Nigerian gets in your vehicle , you can always throw out this nugget


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

1st clue. Truck driver.
2nd clue. From Nigeria
He didn't happen to tell you that a Prince or King needs to transfer oh, i don't know, like $10 million so into your bank account by any chance did he?
Just checking!


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

You can always become owner/operator and then come back to run Über Fright.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Let's see, the pre-trip inspection was the easiest for me, it took just a couple of days. As long as you know what the parts are called, what they do and what to check for them you're good. Air brakes are a bit tricky since you have to know everything 100% to pass, which took about a week. In-cab inspection is the easiest, basically checking gauges and that sort of thing.
> 
> My first day of straight backing sucked because I didn't understand how the tractor and trailer interacted and I over-steered. I thought I knew how to drive but aparently it was like learning how to drive all over again. After I mastered that, I spent a good couple of weeks on offset maneuvers to the right and to the left. My next challenge was parallel parking, which took almost a week. That's all about my yard time.
> 
> ...


Well done despite some tiny "speed bumps" and you will be great at it. No doubt. Your determination is impressive and congratulations to your achievements.

Now, your purposeful and successful liberation from rideshare slavery makes many us of thinking, even if we don't admit, it makes some of us envious, but in a good way, in an admirable manner. With other words; it truly makes us think and it has been beneficial to most of us to not take this rideshare gig as a serious and reliable source of income. Someone here said "Rideshare driving is a bridge, not a home." Well said.

I hope I don't come across as an arogant person; I do rideshare driving as a sidekick but I certainly and gratefully appreciate the side income for the 10 to 15 hours work per week.. For many years now, I have been a tiny tiny trader in the stocks and options market and I need to get out of the house after seating in front of those blinking monitors for so many hours. Also, I feel I need to give my beloved wife of over 2 decades some space, she doesn't say anything but I know she sometimes and kind of appreciates having me out of the house.

Having said that, I too have had it with the rideshare!!! And as Lissetti puts it "tired of that ants business" (paraphrased) and that despite the few hours I drive ridshare. I feel paxs are becoming more and more unbearable, they feel entitled to everthing and anything. Their introgations are becoming annoying. I don't know HOW those full-time fellow drivers do it, some work double digit hours per day, and 6 or 7 days a week. I truly admire their patience.

The point is that you have showed us that liberation is possible; it just takes determination, dicipline and focus to get to the promised land. Thank you and best of luck.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> The point is that you have showed us that liberation is possible; it just takes determination, dicipline and focus to get to the promised land. Thank you and best of luck.


Thanks, oldman :smiles:


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> For many years now, I have been a tiny tiny trader in the stocks and options market and I need to get out of the house after seating in front of those blinking monitors for so many hours.


So what's your take on the current market? I recognize that it's possible that a trader may be agnostic toward the market, though.

I do a little bit of covered call writing, but that's about it.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> So what's your take on the current market? I recognize that it's possible that a trader may be agnostic toward the market, though.
> 
> I do a little bit of covered call writing, but that's about it.


I have 2 views.of the current market; Fist as a trader. When I seat in front of my trading.station using the TOS (thinkorswim) complex platform, my take of the market shrinks to my trading microcosm of the day or the couple days I do swing trading (buy and sell within a few days, not day trading) it's difficult build an overall and long term opinion at that stage.

The second view takes form when I step back from the trading and and just look at the bigger picture. In my opinion the SPX is a reliable index and and easy way to look.at the market movements. it.is creeping toward all time high of 2940. Breaking through and continue climbing would be good news for long players but failing and building a double head (first one around last October) means resistance and may lead to broad short selling. That's the technical view.

On the fundamental side, I personally think we are at the mercy of mega traders at the locations in NY and Chicago who make thousands of trades in one singles second using super computers. They run the market along with the fund managers, banks and hedge funders and and so on. They have created the Boom and Bust ececonomy, knowingly or just sheer blind greed. We had a decade of bull run, a decade of Boom. There will be a Bust , it's inevitable, but when? I don't know. There are so many factors; earnings, interest rates, GDP, ever rising home prices, political landscape, trade wars, bond prices, cost of energy, the growing gap between rich and poor, ever more shrinking middle class, ignorant millennial generation, and and, Forgive me, sometimes I have to take a deep breath and stop.....
Covered calls are great way to make some money on the side while using the underlying

Sorry my post was accidentally cut short, here is the correction and continuation:

I have 2 views.of the current market; Fist as a trader. When I seat in front of my trading.station using the TOS (thinkorswim) complex platform, my take of the market shrinks to my trading microcosm of the day or the couple days I do swing trading (buy and sell within a few days, not day trading) it's difficult build an overall and long term opinion at that stage.

The second view takes form when I step back from the trading and and just look at the bigger picture. In my opinion the SPX is a reliable index and and easy way to look.at the market movements. it.is creeping toward all time high of 2940. Breaking through and continue climbing would be good news for long players but failing and building a double head (first one around last October) means resistance and may lead to broad short selling. That's the technical view.

On the fundamental side, I personally think we are at the mercy of mega traders at the locations in NY and Chicago who make thousands of trades in one singles second using super computers. They run the market along with the fund managers, banks and hedge funders and and so on. They have created the Boom and Bust ececonomy, knowingly or just sheer blind greed. We had a decade of bull run, a decade of Boom. There will be a Bust , it's inevitable, but when? I don't know. There are so many factors; earnings, interest rates, GDP, ever rising home prices, political landscape, trade wars, bond prices, cost of energy, the growing gap between rich and poor, ever more shrinking middle class, ignorant millennial generation, and and, Forgive me, sometimes I have to take a deep breath and stop.....
Covered calls are great way to make some money on the side while owning the underlying vehicle. I sell out of money calls to finance buying the put protecting the stock.The IV (implied volatility) is like air in a baloon, deflating and inflating the option, particularly the out of money option and most covered calls puts are out of money. Keep an eye on IV.

please take all of above with a huge grain of salt and always consult your financial advisors as in just sharing my experience which is not qualified as an advice, nor is it a suggestion. Good luck and drive safe.

Please forgive me for misspelling or poor grammar, I didn't proof read it as posted mistakenly and accidentally before I could read it again and cut it short.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> I have 2 views.of the current market


Thanks!! I very much appreciate the time and trouble you went to, typing all that out.

All that stuff you talked about, especially the longer term issues, are why I've maintained a somewhat defensive posture for a few years. I don't write call options against the blue chips I own (XOM, MMM, TM, etc.) because the time premium isn't any good on those.

Other companies I do. (NTAP and T at the moment) I usually do monthly options mostly, because the weekly options are more work and time consuming. I generally write calls with striking prices close to the stock price, to keep a decent amount of time premium. I think I make a decent return using good exit strategies. But that could entail a whole complete message thread to describe. :smiles:

I use Ally Bank, because they acquired TradeKing, and have kept the features I use.

Christine


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Any truckers out there? I just got a phone call from my old company. JB Hunt. I'm not interested but others might want to jump on it. It's Christmas in summer in trucking world. Recruiters been blowing up my phone. Anyways, I have voicemail to text so here it is. Sorry I can't supply the number but it's a standard JB Hunt recruiter number.

_"Hi Lissetti this is Susan with JB Hunt trucking and let you know I've got a Macy's run. You've been out of the truck while(?) Anyways in the Seattle area about sixty four thousand a year it's a regional position dedicated so actually it's where you could be home couple nights a week so if you're interested please give me a call I'd like to give you more details. My number is 866-***- **** Thanks hope you have a good day."_


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

BTW... @Pax Collector, any updates? Or have I missed another thread somewhere... ?‍♂


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Seems like the time to jump the rideshare ship is almost here for me. I just enrolled in a trucking school. It's never too late, right?
> 
> If all goes well and I can figure out how to double clutch through 10 gears, please DMV examiners and not drive my semi like I do my Uber car, I'll be saying "Bye, bye" to rideshare pretty soon (Ok, maybe a few months since my dumbass is going to fail a few times).
> 
> Never stop looking for a way out, fellow ants!


 Shifting gears is all about timing. Before you know it you'll be shifting gears without even using the clutch.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

I know they get a lot of grief, but I went with Swift for school. There, it’s all about the mentor you get right after the school that determines how well prepared you get for your own truck. I got an owner-op who didn’t want to waste time teaching me to back. I just held the wheel on highways and interstates and he took over at every drop off and pick up. Had almost no backing experience when I got my own truck. Thank God I’m a quick learner and dedicated time to practicing. 

They took $37.50 out every week for the first year to pay for the school. Gave me $37.50 every week during the second year so in the end I didn’t pay for school. Stuck with them because they kept me moving and I never really had a problem with them. Only thing that ever irritated me was the idle shutdown between 35-76 degrees. Never pressured to drive or hurry. They’d offer a load and if I didn’t like the timeframe I’d make a counter offer. They usually accepted it. If not, they’d withdraw it and offer another. Perk of a huge company. 

Out of the gate I made anywhere between $600-$1500 a week, plus quarterly bonus, which is not bad for being brand new and doing dry van. Plus I left in 2017 and pay has gotten better. But to be fair I didn’t care about hometime so my supervisor absolutely loved me lol.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> BTW... @Pax Collector, any updates? Or have I missed another thread somewhere... ?‍♂


I'm loving my job, full union benefits and home every night. I know I haven't been active lately but I still miss all my fellow, mischievous ants 



Lissetti said:


> Any truckers out there? I just got a phone call from my old company. JB Hunt. I'm not interested but others might want to jump on it. It's Christmas in summer in trucking world. Recruiters been blowing up my phone. Anyways, I have voicemail to text so here it is. Sorry I can't supply the number but it's a standard JB Hunt recruiter number.
> 
> _"Hi Lissetti this is Susan with JB Hunt trucking and let you know I've got a Macy's run. You've been out of the truck while(?) Anyways in the Seattle area about sixty four thousand a year it's a regional position dedicated so actually it's where you could be home couple nights a week so if you're interested please give me a call I'd like to give you more details. My number is 866-***- **** Thanks hope you have a good day."_


This is funny because I got a call from a JB Hunt recruiter yesterday too. Local and home every night.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> I still miss all my fellow, mischievous ants


You are still an Ant, just a bigger Ant and with cargo that doesn't talk back to you.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Road King Ant.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

R3drang3r said:


> Shifting gears is all about timing. Before you know it you'll be shifting gears without even using the clutch.


whats a clutch? asking for a friend


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

R3drang3r said:


> Shifting gears is all about timing. Before you know it you'll be shifting gears without even using the clutch.


Yeah, floating is way more fun.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Upgrading my drivers license for Uber because we need to have a taxi driver's license when they make it legal here. The book makes it very clear that double clutching is the only way to go and you clutch ignoring guys are very bad ants. 

My Dad was a trucker. He didn't use it either.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Yeah, floating is way more fun.


I'm listening to Merle Haggard singing "Big Wheels Rollin" while reading this post................................Jamming gears have to be a Fever.............................................................................................................


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

I've switched to otr flatbed in April 2019. Super happy so far. Can't say the same about my wife


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Robkaaa said:


> Super happy so far. Can't say the same about my wife


Uh oh.
She still misses and loves you eh?
She'll get over it ... sorry to hear of your future divorce.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Robkaaa said:


> Super happy so far. Can't say the same about my wife


No truer human words...

have ever been spoken...8>O

The monkey bows....8>)

Rakos


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> I'm loving my job, full union benefits and home every night. I know I haven't been active lately but I still miss all my fellow, mischievous ants


Good to hear the gig works for ya! :thumbup: Keep on trucking! Just don't completely forget us lowly ants here in the colony and share your infinite wisdom with us still.? You know, you were once one of us.:biggrin:


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> I'm listening to Merle Haggard singing "Big Wheels Rollin" while reading this post................................Jamming gears have to be a Fever...


18 Wheels and a Dozen Roses...

I met Kathy Mattea a couple of times at Kerrville Folk Festival. Met her husband too. Both are nice people.

While I'm here, I've got a question.

I don't want to work full time, but I don't mind paying for training. Any idea which (or if?) any trucking companies would go for that?

Being willing to work part time would seem to beneficial to a company, might make scheduling easier. My Significant Other would b**** about nights away from home, that's not something that bothers me either.


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)

I went to trucking school, have my cell a with tank and doubles/triples endorsements. Never used it. 
I am not in a position to go over the road and be out for weeks at a time and I have yet to find a company that hires local drivers that will hire someone who doesn't have at least 2 or 3 years of on the road experience. 
I have even tried getting into driving a dump or a rolloff but those companies want you to have 5 years experience driving that type of truck. I have no clue how you can get that much experience driving a dump truck if nobody will give you a chance. 
If you are looking to do long haul just about any big company will hire you. 
Good luck to you!


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Jerseyguy72 said:


> I went to trucking school, have my cell a with tank and doubles/triples endorsements. Never used it.
> I am not in a position to go over the road and be out for weeks at a time and I have yet to find a company that hires local drivers that will hire someone who doesn't have at least 2 or 3 years of on the road experience.
> I have even tried getting into driving a dump or a rolloff but those companies want you to have 5 years experience driving that type of truck. I have no clue how you can get that much experience driving a dump truck if nobody will give you a chance.
> If you are looking to do long haul just about any big company will hire you.
> Good luck to you!


go over road,get exp, then try the local stuff,simple as that,jmo


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)

1974toyota said:


> go over road,get exp, then try the local stuff,simple as that,jmo


???


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Jerseyguy72 said:


> I went to trucking school, have my cell a with tank and doubles/triples endorsements. Never used it.
> I am not in a position to go over the road and be out for weeks at a time and I have yet to find a company that hires local drivers that will hire someone who doesn't have at least 2 or 3 years of on the road experience.
> I have even tried getting into driving a dump or a rolloff but those companies want you to have 5 years experience driving that type of truck. I have no clue how you can get that much experience driving a dump truck if nobody will give you a chance.
> If you are looking to do long haul just about any big company will hire you.
> Good luck to you!


Knowing someone helps a lot. I was lucky that way to find a local job fresh out of school. But you're right, most local companies need at least a year experience.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Jerseyguy72 said:


> I went to trucking school, have my cell a with tank and doubles/triples endorsements. Never used it.
> I am not in a position to go over the road and be out for weeks at a time and I have yet to find a company that hires local drivers that will hire someone who doesn't have at least 2 or 3 years of on the road experience.
> I have even tried getting into driving a dump or a rolloff but those companies want you to have 5 years experience driving that type of truck. I have no clue how you can get that much experience driving a dump truck if nobody will give you a chance.
> If you are looking to do long haul just about any big company will hire you.
> Good luck to you!


Yeah unless you know someone, you gotta put your dues in OTR for the xp


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I have 9 years driving a CDL-A with every endorsement, hazmat, and clearances from Homeland Security and TSA. Good luck.....I left the game for college but still hold my CDL.


I have to ask..is that your picture?



Pax Collector said:


> Seems like the time to jump the rideshare ship is almost here for me. I just enrolled in a trucking school. It's never too late, right?
> 
> If all goes well and I can figure out how to double clutch through 10 gears, please DMV examiners and not drive my semi like I do my Uber car, I'll be saying "Bye, bye" to rideshare pretty soon (Ok, maybe a few months since my dumbass is going to fail a few times).
> 
> Never stop looking for a way out, fellow ants!


I have also gone to trucking school, paid my own way. Looking for some local gigs. Good luck with your CDL.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Omega 3 said:


> I have also gone to trucking school, paid my own way. Looking for some local gigs.


How much did it cost you, and how did you pick out your school?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Omega 3 said:


> I have to ask..is that your picture?


My avatar? No. That's Letty from the Fast And The Furious movies. If you are talking about the picture in the Author section, yes that is really me.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Omega 3 said:


> I have also gone to trucking school, paid my own way. Looking for some local gigs. Good luck with your CDL.


Awesome. Good luck to you as well.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> How much did it cost you, and how did you pick out your school?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


About $2500 (originally $2100 I think but I paid for additional practice time in the lot). I just picked a school that was close by, I think it was called American Truck Driving school in Corona.



Lissetti said:


> My avatar? No. That's Letty from the Fast And The Furious movies. If you are talking about the picture in the Author section, yes that is really me.





Lissetti said:


> My avatar? No. That's Letty from the Fast And The Furious movies. If you are talking about the picture in the Author section, yes that is really me.


Alight. Yeah she is pretty hot. I don't know where the author section is no worries.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Omega 3 said:


> Alight. Yeah she is pretty hot. I don't know where the author section is no worries.


Sorry I meant Articles section. Home page. Authors are under their articles posted.


----------

